# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ centrum voor psychisch herstel (Rosmalen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ centrum voor psychisch herstel
Berlicumseweg 8
Rosmalen

Bezoek de website van GGZ centrum voor psychisch herstel


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ centrum voor psychisch herstel (Rosmalen).*

----------


## Lizart777

Tja, er wordt van je verwacht dat je regels in het blauwe boekje snel uit je hoofd kent terwijl veel mensen kampen met wat geheugenstoornissen. Je moet niet te direct zijn want dan gaan er mensen freaken. Zolang je maar zegt dat jij het zo voelt of tegen een ander zegt `Dat is jouw probleem` dan is het weer oké. Er zijn een aantal regels over feedback hoe dat wel of niet te doen maar ja,als daar je probleem ligt en je hebt de eerste 2 en een halve week eigenlijk niks te doen dan kun je dat ook niet meteen aanpakken terwijl ik denk dat als in een intake naar voren is gekomen dat je nogal fel kan reageren dat dit ook meteen wordt opgepakt en aangepakt. Ik ben er dus uitgeknikkerd daar na een boze aanval. Ik had iets nogal onvriendelijk gezegd tegen een meisje, ben wel naar haar terug gegaan om het op een andere manier nog eens uit te leggen. Het gesprekje werd door haar ook glimlachend afgesloten maar een half uur later moest ik bij de begeleiding komen want het meisje had er nog last van en durfde met mij alleen niet te praten. Je mag het gedrag van een ander nooit invullen staat in de regels. Dat gebeurde dus wel en het was een zo´n overtrokken reactie )ik vul ook in nu, weet ik maar krokodillentranen vallen me nu eenmaal op'. Ik kon het niet laten haar later aan te spreken of het lekker voelde met de leiding erbij.Nou, het laagje vernis was erg dun want zei begon te krijsen dat het haar probleem niet was maar het mijne.Maar als iemand zo uitvalt denk ik dat het welk zeker haar probleem is. Ik zei uit pure woede `val dood`dat verdient geen schoonheidsprijs maar gelukkig kwam zij ook met tering, tyfus en achterlijk en heb ik nog gezegd dat zij een hoop problemen heeft. Verder zei een mevrouw van wie ik niet wist wie ze was en ik welke functie dat ik de dag daarvoor ook zo tegen haar tekeer was gegaan. Ik heb met het hele mens geen woord gewisseld..
Maar goed,een mede patiènt zei al tegen me dat ik anders ben dan de rest, dat ik niet helemaal in de groep pas, dat hij dat herkende en ik moest maar een low profile houden en iedereen een beetje laten lullen en als ik er geen zin meer in had moest ik maar zeggen dat ik nog iets te doen had.Maar ik kan niet zo laconiek zijn,nog niet want dat moest ik nog trainen. Verder heb ik wel heel aardige mensen ontmoet daar en veel gelachen en die wens ik ook het allerbeste toe.De rest....ach ze hebben allemaal een dun laagje vernis waarachter ook een doodgewoon kijvend viswijf achter schuilgaat, dan zijn het niet meer van die lieve, zacht pratende zweverdjes, dan komt de ware aard en zijn ze nog erger dan ik ooit kan zijn want ik ben wel direct in mijn doen en laten en zij faken een ander persoon te zijn.Ik wens ze dubbel toe wat ze mij toewensen de begeleiders incluis. Mensen 2 en halve week loos laten lopen met hier en daar een introductie van een uurtje en verder niks.Is allemaal weer onderbouwd hoor maar of het handig is, ik vind van niet. Ik beoordeel ze op een 3.9 en hoop dat ze de 4 gaan halen.De 7,5 die ze op een andere site hebben zal wel komen om het mooie gebouw en de omgeving.

----------

